# Out of Sync Closed Captioning



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

My local FOX station's HD channel seems to have Closed Captioning out of sync. Either the captions come in too early, or usually too late. Is anyone else seeing this with their HD-Fox? If not, I need to call my local station.

This was the case last week on House and American Idol, the week before on American Idol and Point Pleasent, and last night on 24 (was coming in too early on 24 last night--though that didn't look like an HD broadcast so much as an upconvert to me--I only watched long enough to check the captioning).


----------

